# St Patty’s Day - New Surge



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey fellow drivers! I was just curious on how drivers with the new Surge did this St Patty’s? Do you feel better/worse about it after? Any screenshots? Thanks in advance!


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

djfx said:


> Hey fellow drivers! I was just curious on how drivers with the new Surge did this St Patty's? Do you feel better/worse about it after? Any screenshots? Thanks in advance!


Why are you calling it a "new" surge? There's nothing new about surge...


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

GrinsNgiggles said:


> Why are you calling it a "new" surge? There's nothing new about surge...


Because there's a new type of surge Uber is testing out. From my understanding it's kinda new.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-screen-shot.240897/


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

djfx said:


> Because there's a new type of surge Uber is testing out. From my understanding it's kinda new.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/new-surge-screen-shot.240897/


Oh I see


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

djfx said:


> Hey fellow drivers! I was just curious on how drivers with the new Surge did this St Patty's? Do you feel better/worse about it after? Any screenshots? Thanks in advance!


Not sure where you are...butt....

Your having a bad dream...

So far only Charlotte has this...

Thank god it's not elsewhere...8>O

Or is it...?????

Rakos


----------



## djfx (Jan 1, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Not sure where you are...butt....
> 
> Your having a bad dream...
> 
> ...


Ok, how did drivers from Charlotte do?


----------



## Mido toyota (Nov 1, 2015)

djfx said:


> Ok, how did drivers from Charlotte do?


Alot of them switched to lyft


----------

